

The 2008 Google Founders' Letter (by Sergey Brin) - iseff
http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/blogspot/MKuf/~3/4qGT0YLi1tQ/2008-founders-letter.html

======
dkasper
Nice overview of everything Google does today.

